# How to prevent hip dysplasia?



## Skar (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey 

I have a little GS puppy(15 week) and I would like to hear tips about preventing hip dysplasia.

I know that I shouldn't make him run, and I don't...
I've heard that he shouldnt climb on stairs, is it true?

Thanks


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

HD is genetic, polygenic (meaning not as simple as just not breeding HD dogs, since dogs with HD can produce dogs without, and dogs with flawless hips can produce HD). You shouldn't over-do the hard exercise while the pup is still growing, but this is just a general precaution and won't prevent HD.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

What liesje said, if your dog is genetically predisposed to getting HD, he will get it no matter what. You can ease the pain, or the time table with certain supplements, but if the hips will grow wrong, they will grow wrong.

Although exercise is sometimes said to be bad, there has never been a causation proven from making a dog run or climb or jump too early. Many times breeders will put that in contracts just to protect themselves when they have an HD case.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Good breeding. That's the best way to prevent hip dysplasia.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Feed a quality diet that is either all life stages or large breed puppy to avoid too much calcium in the diet. Or a properly configured home-made diet (but if you do that be sure you really do it properly)

Keep the puppy lean with plenty of excercise but not forced excercise.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

You can let your puppy run on soft surfaces, and for as long as he likes until he gets tired. Just don't force him to run, obviously. Stairs are okay as long as you don't let him hammer up and down them. 

Keep your dog lean and trim, make sure he gets exercise and a good diet. You can put him on joint supplements as a preventative measure, just ask your vet to recommend something appropriate. And if you are really concerned you can get his hips x-rayed when he is a year or two old (if you plan to neuter, that is a good time to get his hips checked since he will already be under anesthesia).


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Start researching NOW about neutering (or not or if so, when) options as it is a very controversial topic. Lot of threads on this too.


----------



## Skar (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok, thanks you 

I'm reading on good dog foods and diet for a while...
I was thinking about giving my puppy Acane, what do you think about that?
Is it good for GS puppy?

Do the supplements are expensive or... a fair price?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I recommend Cosequin, for both prevention and treatment of joint issues and it's pretty cheap. I just bought several bags of the soft chews on Amazon, myself.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Skar said:


> Ok, thanks you
> 
> I'm reading on good dog foods and diet for a while...
> I was thinking about giving my puppy Acane, what do you think about that?
> ...


Do you mean Acana? Or is there a supplement called Acane? I'm not sure if Acana has a formula that's appropriate for a large breed pup or not. I'm sure someone will come along who knows.


----------



## Skar (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, Acana,
Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Products

I don't have Cosequin in my country(Israel)...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The Acana is a good food and when I ran the math, it actually has a respectable amount of glucosamine in the food.

I am feeding Fromm Large Breed Puppy right now but am thinking of making a switch to Orijen Puppy in a month or two. Still doing the math.

They are all about the same with Omega 6/3 (the good foods) but at least the Acana and Orijen get their Omega 3s from coldwater fish, not plants. I am not sure on giving salmon oil or not given the nutrient analysis...but I am leaning towards refrigerating my dog food anyway.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Acana is a great food. I highly recommend it and feed it and Orijen to my GSD's


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

I switched to the Acana single protein source lamb. I spoke to them the other day that food is pretty low on the glucosamine so i add extra. The chicken single source is loaded with glucosamine and its a pretty fair price. I might switch to that one


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

New article out about environmental stuff....

Don't do tons of stairs with a puppy...

A number of environmental factors can affect the incidence of hip dysplasia in dogs <--click that


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> New article out about environmental stuff....
> 
> Don't do tons of stairs with a puppy...
> 
> A number of environmental factors can affect the incidence of hip dysplasia in dogs <--click that


And don't be scared to let your new puppies get exercise, it won't cause HD, this article confirms that. Don't force exercise, but no need to limit it either. Dogs will stop when they're tired.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Interesting article--it sounds like the environmental part of the die may be cast as early as 12 weeks. Wow.


----------



## Skar (Apr 20, 2012)

Interesting article.

My puppy uses the stairs everyday, I have 3 steps in my house's garden, which he is going up and down sometimes in the day(about... 10-15 times per day?...).
Is it dangerous for him?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It seems to matter more earlier (like really early) than later....I have the same situation, the only steps in my 'house' are actually the ones out on my deck to the yard. Just something to be aware of and probably I'll be more careful with my NEXT puppy to make sure they walk the stairs and don't do so much leaping and skipping of the individual steps.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

Im wondering too what i can do.I rescued my AKC pup from what one may call a back yard breeder so i have no info on his parents other than pictures.Hes 19 weeks anf growing so fast..hes 53 pounds already.I walk him at least 1 to 2 miles every day and we play fetch whenever he wants..he never seems to show pain or discomfort but sometimes i get worried because his hind legs will do the bunny hop when he runs.Do you think thats because hes so young and still learning control and balance?Im very worried since my oldest dog was put down at age 14 2 years ago


----------



## Brad0405 (Mar 16, 2013)

Another marketing ploy to take your money:

Study: Glucosamine, Chondroitin No Help for Arthritis: Analysis Shows the Supplements Aren't Effective to Ease Pain of Hip or Knee Osteoarthritis The popular supplements glucosamine and chondroitin don't do much to relieve the pain associated with hip or knee osteoarthritis, according to a new analysis of 10 studies.

Glucosamine and Chondroitin for Arthritis: Benefit is Unlikely

Science-Based Medicine Glucosamine: The Unsinkable Rubber Duck

Science-Based Medicine Glucosamine Update: A New Study and a New Product

Glucosamine, chondroitin sulfate, and the two i... [N Engl J Med. 2006] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Mxskater25 (Jan 4, 2017)

Im a first time GSD owner. Right now were potty training and learning fetch in the house and all the fun stuff (its been raining) i take her on walks about every hour for only a bout 5 mins or so. she gets tired towards the end of the day. im wondering if im over exerting her. I also have stairs to the second story ( about 15) steps she learned to go up and down them and i encourage her to do it. She doesn't jump off,( maybe the last step or two ) should i limit her on the stairs and walking? i dont force her to run or anything just the common games.


----------

